# What 3x3x3 do you prefer?



## eternitycuber (Jan 28, 2010)

Alot of cubers have main speedcubes, i for one want to know what is the best diy cube? i want a type A but is there any other cube that stands out?


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 28, 2010)

No such thing as a best cube. Every cube has characteristics that stands out which is why there are different types of them.


----------



## andyt1992 (Jan 28, 2010)

FII by miles.

and which country do you live in??


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 28, 2010)

AII and Taiyan.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 28, 2010)

ORANGE TYPE C!

But seriously, it's awesome.


----------



## bwatkins (Jan 28, 2010)

Ghost Hand Cubes! And if this thread teaches you anything...its that preference is everything when choosing a cube!


----------



## andyt1992 (Jan 28, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> ORANGE TYPE C!
> 
> But seriously, it's awesome.



When his type FII arrives on monday he'll be singing a different song.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 28, 2010)

im an F II man myself, nothing seems to compare to it lol


----------



## ianini (Jan 28, 2010)

Old type a. Best cube ever!


----------



## Edward (Jan 28, 2010)

bwatkins said:


> Ghost Hand Cubes! And if this thread teaches you anything...its that preference is everything when choosing a cube!



This...


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 28, 2010)

eternitycuber said:


> Alot



This is supposed to be two words.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jan 28, 2010)

Please read prior to posting.

It's the freaking title of the sticky'd thread.

I'll input, though. Cube4You brand cubes are nice, I like my Rubik's storebought, my Diansheng is my favorite (but not best!) cube, and the CII's and FII's are alright.

To be honest, the FII's and CII's are overrated. They're only for a specific portion of the population that doesn't mind feeling how every cubie rubs up against its neighbors. However, I can do M2 moves with one finger flick on my CII...


----------



## Stefan (Jan 29, 2010)

Don't listen to those noobs. There *is* a single best cube, though it's a close-guarded secret. But you asked nicely, so send me 20 bucks and I'll tell you.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jan 29, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Don't listen to those noobs. There *is* a single best cube, though it's a close-guarded secret. But you asked nicely, so send me 20 bucks and I'll tell you.



I can tell it for free; Edison!


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 29, 2010)

FII, CII, AV, TaiYan II, Edison, Ghost Hand, 

I like all of these. I think most everyone will agree with at least one of those.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 29, 2010)

In all seriousness, I would like to know just how many threads like this have been made.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 29, 2010)

FII, Type C+C4U Core, Taiyan


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 29, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> FII, CII, AV, TaiYan II, Edison, Ghost Hand,
> 
> I like all of these. I think most everyone will agree with at least one of those.



Err, you haven't tried a Ghost Hand, have you?


----------



## chris410 (Jan 29, 2010)

I bought a Taiyan cube from iSpinz and so far it is a big improvement over my C4U and other cubes.


----------



## hillary (Jan 29, 2010)

No, no, no, they're all wrong. 
Listen to me: it's mini type a. Not micro, mini. Type a.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 29, 2010)

hillary said:


> No, no, no, they're all wrong.
> Listen to me: it's mini type a. Not micro, mini. Type a.



That's good for YOU, not for all of us...-_-


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 29, 2010)

hillary said:


> No, no, no, they're all wrong.
> Listen to me: it's mini type a. Not micro, mini. Type a.



If you're talking about my store, mini type A is 52mm and micro type a is 46mm.


----------



## hillary (Jan 29, 2010)

Actually, I was just being ironic.
It seems as if everybody is just tossing in random cube types for maximum confusion. thought I might just as well chime in.


----------



## Hiero (Jan 29, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> In all seriousness, I would like to know just how many threads like this have been made.




It doesn't seem like anyone gets tired of listing their favorite cubes. I like seeing everyone's favorite cube every week. I have some very good storebought Rubik's, a Ghosthand, an Edison and a YJ. They are all good in their own special magical ways. I'd say the Edison so far seems to get the fastest times.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jan 29, 2010)

The best DIY, in my opinion, is Type A. The tolerance and weight is amazing.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 29, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> eternitycuber said:
> 
> 
> > Alot
> ...



Ha! I caught that too.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 29, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> In all seriousness, I would like to know just how many threads like this have been made.



Michael to the rescue!!!

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/search.php?searchid=505579



StefanPochmann said:


> Don't listen to those noobs. There *is* a single best cube, though it's a close-guarded secret. But you asked nicely, so send me 20 bucks and I'll tell you.



POCHMANNED!!!!!


The new thing I will be saying when Stefan makes a funny.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 29, 2010)

FII, if not that AV.


----------



## pappas (Jan 29, 2010)

I like the old a2, I also sometimes use a type c with c4u core. Very smooth but sometimes locks up. I think harris used to use it as well.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 29, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> I like the old a2, I also sometimes use a type c with c4u core. Very smooth but sometimes locks up. I think harris used to use it as well.



Old a2 FTW!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 29, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> Double posted. My bad.



Delete it.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 29, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> The best DIY, in my opinion, is Type A. The tolerance and weight is amazing.


Absolutely.


----------



## Cride5 (Jan 29, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> No such thing as a best cube. Every cube has characteristics that stands out which is why there are different types of them.



this ^^

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15460


----------

